

A Google Spreadsheet that receives Fluentd event logs and charts them - kiyoto
https://github.com/kazunori279/Fluent-Dashboard

======
kiyoto
By the way, here is the demo video by the author.

[http://youtu.be/VPNMe4znWDo?t=5m45s](http://youtu.be/VPNMe4znWDo?t=5m45s)

